
Map style changes on OpenStreetMap.org - chippy
https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2015/10/30/openstreetmap-org-map-changing/
======
mtw
I like the constant updates and community behind OpenStreetMap. I'm thinking,
would there be a particular reason why a developer would choose Google Maps
instead of OpenStreetMap for a new application? I don't know if there are any
major flaws

~~~
Doctor_Fegg
The main reasons that someone would still choose Google, as I (a long-term OSM
developer) see it:

\- Address search. OSM has lousy address coverage.

\- One single provider, works out of the box. OSM is much more flexible in the
long run, but you can't just plug in an "OpenStreetMap API" and expect it to
do everything for you. (That said, Mapbox is going a long way towards
providing this.)

\- Satellite imagery. (Again, you can get this from a reseller like Mapbox.)

\- StreetView.

\- Public transport directions.

\- Familiarity.

~~~
fludlight
How could OSM's address coverage be improved?

~~~
lucaspiller
Go to [http://www.openstreetmap.org/](http://www.openstreetmap.org/), find
your street, click 'Edit', login or create an account, and make sure your
local area is correctly classified. You can mark an area as a building and
give it tags to say what the address and street number is.

~~~
mtw
I don't think Google mapped every street single address to a set of lat/long??
There must be mathematical formula to map a street address, knowing how the
city allocated street numbers

~~~
rmc
Oh dear. Maybe in some places, which has a sensible and consistant addressing
format. But there are plenty of places where there is no rhyme or reason to
it.

Have a look at Germany in OSM. That's what crowdsourced maps can do.

------
lucb1e
I don't understand this part:

> In the longer term there is the option to repopulate the database used by
> the Standard map style so that it has access to all OpenStreetMap data tags,
> not just a limited few.

How does a map 'style' repopulate the database? I get that not all tags can be
displayed (e.g. many businesses have a website, but you don't display that
unless you want to view the business's details) so why would a map need
"access" to all data tags?

I have to be reading it wrong, but I don't see how.

~~~
Doctor_Fegg
There's the core OSM database (plain ol' Postgres), which contains all current
OSM data plus all historical edit data. This is what you change if you click
'Edit' on OSM.

There's also the rendering database (PostGIS), which contains a subset of the
current data, with freeform tags moved into Postgres columns, and with PostGIS
geometries created from the raw OSM geodata. This is continually updated from
the diffs of the core database. It's used by Mapnik (rendering code) to create
the images you see on osm.org.

The proposed change is to add an hstore column to the rendering database,
which will be populated with all the tags for each object from the core OSM
database. This will require a complete reimport of the data.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Where would be a good place to start if I wanted to learn about adding
additional data layers (in this case, US parcel ownership data) to OSM?

~~~
stereo
uMap is great for that:

[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/UMap](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/UMap)

If you want to do more complicated things, try leaflet,
[http://leafletjs.com/](http://leafletjs.com/)

